# frequency of b12, hcg, ghrp6???



## gunsgobang! (Jun 25, 2010)

What's up been a minute since my last post, but wondering just how often to pin for cutting w my new meds. I'm on 500 test a week, at 215 n wanna get to a strong n lean 205. The b12 is 30 cc at one mg per cc, and I was told to pin it I'm once a week. Is this enough for a good cut? Hcg currently 2x a week half a cc per sq. the hcg is a 5000 mcg bottle. Again how often should I pin for a good cut? Lastly ghrp6 3mg bottle was told 100mcg @ night? I get this from my doc, n have used all before, but wanna make the best of it all so any help would be appreciated. 5'9 215 bf 12%. Any other info on diet, timing, etc would rock!


----------

